# What Kind Of Music Do You Listen Too?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

*What Music Do you Listen To?*​
Classic Rock2264.71%Rap/POP/R&B823.53%Punk/Emo25.88%Classic Classic(Mozart)25.88%


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

JW, what all you guys are listeing to

As for me its anything classic rock, None of this Rap Crap

Guns N Roses
The Who
ACDC
Aerosmith
Jimi Hendrix
etc.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Classic rock HELL YEAH!!!!!!! :rock:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm gonna have to go with
50 cent
Mike Jones
Ludacris 
Linkin Park
Big N Rich
Lil Jon & the eastside boyz
Young Bloodz
Fall Out Boy


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

WTF? Where's the Country option? I listen to everything, but Country is where its at. Country girls are always cleaner and better looking than any rock groupie girl or those gang bangers. :lol:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> WTF? Where's the Country option?


Another vote for Country, old or new its all good.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't even know what EMO means?

This is ND son, let's get a poll that means something going. Don't bring that punk crap and rap into our house.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

oklahomawatrfwlr said:


> I'm gonna have to go with
> 50 cent
> Mike Jones
> Ludacris
> ...


 uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

maple lake duck slayer
He is on the money. You Should have offered a country choice. Then I would have selected !!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Country :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Country! :beer:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Them country girls are just wearing what the "rock" girls were wearing 30 years ago. Short skirts and cowboy hats are hippy wear from the 70's. So, as usual, country is a qtr century behind.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Country girls are always cleaner and better looking than any rock groupie girl or those gang bangers


you must not have grown up in the country... urban cowgirls are just as fake as urban cowboys


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Where is country on the list? Christ!

In addition to country here are my favorites:

Led Zeppelin
AC/DC
Dave Matthews Band
Billy Joel
Audioslave

RAP IS CRAP.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Country :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Country


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Some of you guys are scaring the hell out of me with what you listen to before going into the woods. :lol: 60's Rock-in-Roll and Country all day here.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Im a rocker dude, through and through. I just got into the classic rock a couple of years ago. I also have to say I like the new harder rock also. But not as much of the punk rock, Sissy boys whining drove me crazy. I also find it weird when a guy wears make-up and gets the eyebrows waxed.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Country if i listen to anything else i get a headache. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Country old and new(-how can you leave it out??)
Bluegrass
Blues
Classic Rock


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Now I can see why there's 15 country stations on the FM dial on about 3 rock stations in NE ND. I like more rock, but some country is OK.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Hank 111 kicks arse!!!! maybe some Billy Joe Shaver and we gots a party. :beer:


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm pretty well rounded except for Rap uke: 
80's rock like Tesla,G&R,Poison,Skid Row,
New Metal God Smack,Tool,Metallica,Green Day,Stained
But when you get right down to it I'd have to say that country is where it's at for me too.
B&R,Gary Allen,Kenny Chesney,Brooks&Dunn,
George Straight,Allen Jackson,Randy Travis


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

country

*Chris LeDoux * god rest his soul
[/u]


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

When she starts to twist be more like Chris
Pull your hat down tight and just Ledoux it.....

:beer:


----------



## Hooked on Labs (Jan 23, 2006)

I listen to talk radio on FM. Check out "The Love Doctors" on your computer from 10:00 A.M. to 3:00 P.M. EST at www.lovedoctors.com.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

What no country option?!!?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

wigglesworth! Your not a fan of guys wearing makeup? Very disappointed. Don't get me wrong, I like country boys the best, but I think some guys look pretty hot with a little black eyeliner and mascara on.

I am the lone vote for punk/emo (did this include ska too?).
These are my favorite punk/emo/ska bands.

Blink 182, Jimmy Eat World, Rancid, NOFX, Sum 41, Eve 6, Punch 16-7, Bad Religion, The Donnas, Dashboard Confessional, The Academy Is, hellogoodbye, Story of the Year, Yellowcard, Taking Back Sunday, Funeral for a Friend. And here my friends, are the _best_ bands...

Plain White Ts, The Postal Service, and A Fire Inside (AFI).

The AFI album, Sing the Sorrow, is the best compilation of music _ever_. It is often hard to find the words to even attempt to define their music. AFI doesn't label themselves, which gives them the freedom to write whatever they please, without being criticized for going outside their little box. An example of how deep and beautiful Davey Havok's poetry is the following-this poem is in between two songs on the Sing the Sorrow CD. There is a song, then when the song is over, piano music cuts in very slow and softly, and a little boy's voice (Gibson Casian) recites the first verse-very well enunciated. The second verse is recited in a very serious voice by a young man (Davey Havok). An organ starts playing right before the third verse, the volume and intensity build up to the start of the old man's verse, Hans Wold. I believe the song is about nuclear war, but no one ever knows the true meaning behind Davey Havok's lyrics. All of their music is written like the following poem.

We held hands on the last night on Earth
Our mouths filled with dust
We kissed in the fields and under trees
Screaming like dogs and bleeding dark into the leaves
It was empty on the edge of town but
We knew everyone floated along the bottom of the river
So we walked through the waste where the road curved into sea
And the shattered seasons lay
And the bitter smell of burning was on you like a disease
In our cancer of passion you said
"Death is a midnight runner"

The sky had come crashing down like the news of an intimate suicide
We picked up the shards and formed them into shapes of stars
That wore like an antique wedding dress
The echoes of the past broke the hearts of the unborn
As the ferris wheel silently slowed to a stop
The few insects skittered away in hopes of a better pastime
I kissed you at the apex of the maelstrom and asked 
If you would accompany me in a quick fall
But you made me realize my ticket wasn't good for two

I rode alone
You said "The cinders are falling like snow" 
There is poetry in despair and we sang with unrivaled beauty
Bitter elegies of savagery and eloquence
Of blue and grey
Strange, we ran down desperate streets and carved our names
In the flesh of the city
The sun has stagnated somewhere beyond the rim of the hirizon
And the darkness is a mystery of curves and lines
Still, we lay under the emptiness and drifted slowly outward
And somewhere in the wilderness we found salvation
Scratched into the Earth like a message


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

Mostly Classical. I am very partial to Russian and German Composers.
My other favorite music genre is Brazilian jazz. Bossa Nova, er, rocks!


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

man this guys got a little bit of sense classic rock is good but you just cant beat country


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Not to many choices but i listen to:
Country 
Screamo
Ska
Reggea
Hip/Hop Rap
Techno
Classic rock
Alternative Rock
Heavy Metal
Old Punk Rock (Sex Pistols, The Clash, The Ramones)
Bluegrass

Thats about it.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wheres country?????????????


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> Wheres country?????????????


Heres the so-called improved pole. :beer:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=21537


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

my all time favorite ----->twisted sisters (i love the video clip intro)

then metalica,no use for a name,acdc,accept,taking back sunday,brand new,MCR


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Twisted Sister is all right but there like 1 hit wonders. Only a couple good songs.


----------

